# Getting tablet off touch mode and onto pen mode..



## Bir (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay. So just recently I visited Iowaland and got to use my friend's  tablet for a couple days. She was worried that it may not work because  it comes with a disk and I don't have a disk drive. Well, I plugged it  in my netbook, and it worked great! I was drawing not three minutes  after I plugged it in.

So I went and bought the EXACT bamboo tablet she got for myself. Just  arrived this morning. I plugged it in, and it's on touch mode, not pen  mode. I can't figure out how to change it. ;____;

None of the buttons on the tablet itself does anything to change the mode.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 8, 2011)

Which tablet is it, exactly?


----------



## theinkfox (Apr 10, 2011)

are you sure that you bought the "bamboo touch & pen" model? instead of the "bamboo touch"


----------



## Zydala (Apr 10, 2011)

Bir said:


> None of the buttons on the tablet itself does anything to change the mode.


 
It shouldn't be a button on the tablet that changes it; it should be under Control Panel > Tablet Properties


----------

